# Looking for advice on what camper type/size to buy.



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi all, newbie here, and my wife and I need a lot of advice on what camper trailer to buy. We will be traveling from Michigan via North Carolina and on to Fla. and living in it during January and February while visiting relatives. Two problems here, the wife wants all the comforts and lots of floor space, but the pull vehicle is a 2009 Ford Edge, V6, all wheel drive w/ level one tow package, limiting us, I'm sure. Dry weight capacity, according to the vehicle's handbook, is 3,000#, but I've also read 2,000#, a big discrepency. Purchase price should not exceed $10,000US.

Are fiberglass lighter? Better? Is that where we should begin looking? I'm a tent camper, but that's not an option here.

Many thanks all. I'm finding many good threads here and some really good info, but none with our specific limitations.

David


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Your Tow Vehicle is really going to limit you.

I would look at a larger Pop Up or maybe even a high low.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

You're not getting anything like the wife is describing with that tow vehicle. You're almost better off getting a Class A or C and towing the Edge behind it.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i couldn't see doing a couple of months or more in something that i could pull behind a ford edge, i'm sure it could be done, i just wouldn't want to.

looks to me like the edge would be better suited for a pop-up or Casita Travel Trailers - America's Favorite Lightweight Travel Trailers | Lightweight, Aerodynamic, Durable, Easy-to-Tow, High-Fuel Efficiency but it sounds like your wife wants something on the lines of a fifth wheel.

anyhow, sounds like you got a lot of looking around to do, good luck and this is a good place to knock around ideas. :10220:


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

Dave:

You really have 2 issues here. The first is the tow vehicle. I agree with 2 that you will probably have to get a pop-up (PUP). The second is the price. Unless you are planning on buying used, a PUP is about all you will find in the 10K price range. Going from MI, to FL, via N.C, you will encounter mountains. The edge will be kind of pushed even with a PUP. I used to have a 6 cylinder Ford F-150 and it slowed down going up the mountains with my old Coleman Destiny.

If you plan on camping long term, I would rethink my price range and priorities.

Good Luck

Jack


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

hey thanks all, for your incite and for taking time to make recommendations. hopefully we'll have a prosperous year and can afford the comfort when the time comes!
thanks again,
david


----------



## kududundee (Feb 10, 2010)

We are extremely happy with our Fleetwood ,Highlander series Avalon. A lot of room , with a microwave oven stovetop refrigerator and freezer ,dual sinks , shower, toilet, central heat, airconditioner, although follow He Ruides advise about heating and cooling . In the summer a heat shield is a must for the canvas slide outs of a pop up in Florida. It also has a dinette slide out and dual axles for ease of towing. It might be heavy for you but check them out. 
Great places to stay , I would definitely recommend River Ranch about 20 min west of 95 on Route 60. It is the ultimate 5 star camping with 5 great swimming pools , a lot of old oak shade, boating, rodeo, swamp buggies, airfield, golf , horseback, petting zoo, shops, church, restaurant, condos, apartments, skeet shooting, archery, buffalo, line dansing , etc, The ultimate dude ranch 5 star. The best camp sites is in the 100 and 400 campsite areas. And of course KOA Cherokee in Tennessee.
Have fun
Rudie


----------



## tizzy (May 13, 2010)

Sounds like your wife wants a cottage on wheels. This could get complicated/expensive.


----------

